# delta scroll saw



## bobman (8 Jul 2010)

hi has anybody got a delta variable speed or two speed scroll saw with the quick set clamp system for sale thanks for looking


----------



## scroller frank (18 Jul 2010)

I guess not Bobman ,!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I use a Delta saw , but prefer the 2 speed one, 
i did have a variable one, but always fond myself going back to the 2 speed model, the quick blade change is the best , IMHO, only takes seconds !!   
hope you find it soon , i guess you have tried e bay ?
------------Frank-------------


----------



## bobman (19 Jul 2010)

hi frank thanks for the reply im not having much luck looking for a delta scroll ,seen a couple on e bay but no one will post them pick up only i will just have to keep looking and find one fairly local by the way hows the steam engine coming along


----------



## scroller frank (19 Jul 2010)

Hi again bobman ,
Yes i suppose the weight is a bit off putting to post !!!!!!!!!!! 
they are very heavy ,
As for the steam engine , it's very very slow progress at the moment  
i have been working on an excavator, (nearly finished ) for some time,
then the good weather arrived ,and the motorbike was shouting out to be 
ridden    -------------------------!
all the best ----------frank------------


----------



## Greenfield Bob (10 Sep 2010)

I have a 2 speed Delta that I don't use, but I think it would cost to much to send it to you.
I live in the USA

Bob


----------



## stevebuk (11 Sep 2010)

i have a delta variable speed scrollsaw with quick change clamps but unfortunately i am not selling it, i wouldn't get anywhere near enough money for it that it deserves, so i'll hang on to it a while longer yet.. :wink:


----------



## JOHN COX (30 Oct 2010)

stevebuk":d5lwe765 said:


> i have a delta variable speed scrollsaw with quick change clamps but unfortunately i am not selling it, i wouldn't get anywhere near enough money for it that it deserves, so i'll hang on to it a while longer yet.. :wink:



I am on the lookout as well for a Delta band saw but they are few
and far between, will pay the going rate
J.R.Cox


----------

